# Mifune - The Essence of Judo - English Subtitles



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2013)

I like old school Judo


----------



## elder999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I like old school Judo



The advantage of being older?

I don't know anything but "old school..." :lol:

Mifune, though, was truly in a class all his own....


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 8, 2013)

Remarkable grace!. And I thought it was going to be about Toshiro Mifune


----------

